# can really bad lifter (camfollower) -tick trigger my knock sensor?



## naterkane (Feb 8, 2001)

my car (88' digi2 8v 1.8) has had what i've thought some really serious electical gremlins.
until today, when i went over my entire engine harness and all my sensors.
i cleaned everything up, rewrapped everything, put on a few new connectors, 
removed any wiring that didn't need to be there (for accessories that don't exist, etc.)
and it's still having a hell of a time starting, and when it runs, runs like crap 
("random" powerloss, stalling, etc...) none of these issues have anything to do with
weather, or if the motor is hot or cold, however, on the highway (if i can get it there)
the loud lifter/camfollower tick that i got when i decided to start running redline 20/50
for the hot month of august, will finally go away, and the motor will run well, and pull
hard, etc. but when i am just starting the motor, and the tick is bad (and i mean nasty)
the motor will stall, or try to, or just make no power at all.
my air fuel gauge started going a little crazy, and with redoing my harness, i rewired it 
again today with a 12ga. dedicated ground, a clean lead, and a good soldered connection
to the o2 sender wire, and now if i get a signal at all, it's either really crazy, or lean.
so i'm thinking two things (maybe both are happening) my o2 is taking/has taken a crap
and doesn't want the car to run
and/or 
my lifter tick is so bad that my knock sensor thinking i'm pinging/detonating and is severely retarding the ignition causing the stalling/hesitation/powerloss.
the car is pretty close to stock (new hydro lifters are going in as soon as i make it back to
new york with an autotech 270 and new valve springs.)
and for right now i have a panel filter, deleted isv, deleted vac lines (except the ones going to the fpr and brake booster of course), vwpilot chip, porsche 944 VAM, and TT catback (as far as motor goes)
new on the car is...everything! (including injectors)
except: 
o2 sensor
actual motor and internals
air temp sensor
fuel pumps
fpr
any ideas?
i'm stuck in MD at my mother's house, and may go up to new german tomorrow to put a new o2 in. and i have a pregnant girlfriend at home in new york that is really really pissed i've been stuck here since my alternator went sunday night.


----------



## rocco8v (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: can really bad lifter (camfollower) -tick trigger my knock sensor? (naterkane)*

I guess anything is possible. It might be the cause, but I can't say definatly. As for the O2 sensor not working and keeping the car down, mine has never been plugged in, so it can't be that. Change your oil to 5w-30 with a new filter, and see what happens. If that doesn't work, try some high test gas and octane booster. Something has got to give. If it is infact the lifters, the oil should get them going, if not, I would replace them now.


----------



## naterkane (Feb 8, 2001)

bump


----------



## rocco8v (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (naterkane)*

Hey, if you need a good deal on some lifters and the cam you are getting, let me know. I'll hook you uo with discounted prices from Autotech.


----------



## naterkane (Feb 8, 2001)

so i changed my oil to mobil1 10W30 and my tick pretty much went away... though i am going to put new lifters in anyway in the next week or two. and soon after changing the oil, the car has been running fine. weird eh?
i have a new o2 sensor i got from ed over at ngp for a good price (like 45-50 bucks) and i'm going to throw that in anyway, cause it can't do any harm and maybe i'll get a better signal to my a/f gauge. 
it seems like my very bad valve tick WAS tricking my knock sensor to think that there was some nastiness going on and that was what was causing my running problems. i also retarded my ignition timing a little (how much i don't know, cause i just did it by feel) just to prevent any pinging. and after i do the o2 and new cam (autotech 270) and lifters i'll prolly advance it a little again (but use a timing light so i actually know how far it's advanced) and then give you all an update.


----------

